# Problem with HGVC Website Log-in



## AdamFrey (Mar 5, 2006)

My page will not load at all.  I follow the link off of the www.hgvc.com website and it does nothing.  It has been a few days since it has not worked.

Any thoughts or similar problems?

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## CaliDave (Mar 5, 2006)

I noticed the same thing.. the bummer is I want to book club season at HHV. It was avaliable yesterday.. now I can't log on and open season for those dates starts tomorrow

If anyone logs on, let us know


----------



## Seth Nock (Mar 5, 2006)

Dave, 
They were only supposed to block your account, not Adams also!


----------



## MrTravel (Mar 5, 2006)

They must be doing maintenance, but Sunday is a bad day to do it because they are closed on Sundays and you can't call in.  Bummer.


----------



## dgleason (Mar 5, 2006)

*two days in a row*

I tried two days (sat. and sun) to get on to  my   HGVC account.  Thought it was just me or my computer.  Thanks for letting me know others are having the same problem.


----------



## lawgs (Mar 6, 2006)

can both ping and tracert www.hgvclub.com

but, it says we cannot find "www.hgvclub.com"   when i use ie

is this website connected to rci....tongue in cheek


----------



## CaliDave (Mar 6, 2006)

Its working this morning


----------

